# Interior Storm Windows



## 01grander (Jun 25, 2012)

When I bought my house I noticed that someone had created storm windows in my master bedroom. I am trying to recreate the same types in another room but i am not sure where to buy the framing that was used or what it's called. 

It's made of plastic and the darker material is a magnet strip


















. See attached photos.


----------



## 01grander (Jun 25, 2012)

The magnet strip was added. I am just looking for the plastic tracking or trim.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look in the paneling area at the box stores.
There's a strip that's something like that that goes between strips of Malmite paneling.


----------



## 01grander (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmm. I went to lowes and Home Depot without any luck.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

around here, we have a store call HOBBY LOBBY. look for a store like this. they may have something like that for picture framing or something.


----------

